# Two Spanish/Portuguese actors that look nearly identical



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 20, 2017)

I've been binge-watching La Que Se Avecina and love it although I wish the episodes were 42mins tops instead of 1h30m but I digress. In LQSA there's at least two actors which reminded me so much of two others from their neighbourly country - Portugal.

Example 1:
*Antonio Pagudo - Spanish*


Spoiler











*António Maria - Portuguese*


Spoiler











Example 2:
*José Luis Gil - Spanish*


Spoiler










*António Cordeiro - Portuguese*


Spoiler











A bit hard to find photos of Cordeiro but that's the closest available on Google. It's always so surprising to see actors from different countries have lookalikes.

I probably have a Spaniard lookalike somewhere.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 20, 2017)

There is a glitch in the Matrix.


----------

